# IQAS



## RyanJames (24 Feb 2015)

I am currently Merit Listed for Med Tech, I have applied for Paid Education and currently have no training to assist me with this trade other than a Basic First aid course. The recruiter has told me everything looks good and they will be hiring next month. As I look on the website I see this "Now Hiring: We are now accepting applications for this job through Direct Entry." heres the link http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-70    [Once open click entry plans] .  Does this mean they will only be taking applicants who have received previous training? Sorry if it's a stupid question just wondering. Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (24 Feb 2015)

Good day Ryan1,

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces.

Med Tech is currently open for the unskilled entry plan only. As your application is currently being processed I recommend that you maintain contact and follow the direction of the recruiting staff processing your application.

More information on Med Tech Processing can be found on this thread from a previously asked question.

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/117366/post-1343673.html#msg1343673


----------



## RyanJames (24 Feb 2015)

Thank a lot!


----------



## ReadyandWilling (9 Mar 2015)

So just to clarify, the CF is not accepting applications for already trained PCP's; they are only accepting applications for unskilled entry? I am aware that it's not possible for you to discuss personal issues with applications, but this might be a reason why I have waited 2 1/2 months and still haven't heard anything on my online application.


----------



## rjfreeman (10 Mar 2015)

Hello ReadyandWilling

Thank you for you interest in the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF).

We are currently hiring unskilled/semi-skilled/and skilled applicants for Med Tech. Unfortunately at this time there is a back log of applications to be processed. It is suggested that you contact your local recruiting detachment for more information on your application.

If you have and other question feel free to ask.


----------



## mapledonutmouth (12 Mar 2015)

So, I'm a little confused about the different entry plans for a Med Tech ???. Correct me if I'm wrong, Med Techs are also Combat Medics that serve in Infantry Units, right?

Anyway, here are my questions : 

1) If you plan to go through the direct entry plan, do you still need to meet the required education listed (Grade 12 Bio, Chem or Physics)?

2) If you plan to go through the direct entry plan, do you need to have any on-the-job experience as a PCP? If so, what is the minimum?

Thanks for reading my questions


----------



## rjfreeman (13 Mar 2015)

Jordan Mammoliti

Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Armed Forces.

Med Techs can serve with Infantry units. 

Educational Requirements are - High School Diploma (Sec V Que) or GED
Academic profile to include Grade 12 Biology, Grade 12
Chemistry or Physics, and Grade 11 Math. 

No experience required.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## mapledonutmouth (13 Mar 2015)

Thank you for the clarification Master Seaman Robert,

So if I understand correctly, you need to meet the required education even if you choose the direct entry plan?


----------



## rjfreeman (13 Mar 2015)

Jordan Mammoliti

That is correct. 


If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## mapledonutmouth (13 Mar 2015)

Hello once again Robert, I think I may have confused you with how I worded my question.

I phoned a Recruiter at the Montreal Recruiting Detachment, however I got a different answer than before (possibly because I mixed my words).

He said that if you have a college diploma in Pre-Hospital Emergency Care (essentially Paramedic School in Quebec), and are a certified paramedic, you are "exempt" from the required education like Grade 12 Biology, Chemistry or Physics, because you are a paramedic. He also told me that those requirements on the website are for members who want to become Medical Technicians, and wish to receive their training through the Forces. 

I have a habit of wanting confirmation from multiple ressources, so I just want to confirm here


----------



## rjfreeman (18 Mar 2015)

Jordan Mammoliti

Based on your original question the information that I provided is applicable for those applying for Med Tech with no prior experience or PCP qualifications. 

The information that was provided to you by our Montreal detachment is correct, however, those entry standards are for people applying for the Med Tech occupation who already possess a recognized PCP qualification with experience. 

For NCM occupations, the term "Direct Entry" is not entirely correct, but does include the entry plans "unskilled, semi-skilled and skilled."


----------



## mapledonutmouth (19 Mar 2015)

Hello once again Master Seaman Robert,

Once again, I do apologize for the vagueness of the details in my question. Have a nice day 

-Jordan


----------



## CSNorseman (25 Dec 2015)

Good day, I would just like some clarification on the unskilled entry requirements for med tech. The forces website states, "The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 11 or Secondaire V in Quebec with Grade 11 or Math (or Quebec equivalent) and any Biology or Chemistry course at the Grade 12 or Secondary V level" whereas the requirements stated by Master Seaman Robert in March of this year was, Academic profile to include Grade 12 Biology, Grade 12
Chemistry or Physics, and Grade 11 Math. Im just looking for confirmation the the prerequisites have been updated in the last 8 months. Thank you, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Warrant Officer Robert (5 Jan 2016)

As of September 2015, the current "acceptable" entry requirements to apply for Medical Technician are as follows:

ACCEPTABLE (Med Tech - Unskilled)

A Secondary school graduation certificate or a secondary V certificate of Quebec, including:
o Gr 11 applied math (or Quebec equivalent); and,
o Any biology or chemistry course at the Gr 12 or Sec V level

AND

Have a valid provincial / territorial driver’s license (Full "G" or Full "Class 5" with NO restrictions)


----------



## acn (23 Feb 2016)

Hello, I'm glad to have found this forum. I got some of my questions answered just going trough.
I have applied for meteorological technician, I could not produce my high school transcripts b/c I completed my high school in my home country 28 years ago and it was just not possible for me to get them from there. I was though I had produced my university degrees, bachelor and Master degree in plant science. I obtained my bachelors from my home country and my master from Canada. I was then told they could not use my master degree transcript, but rather, they asked me to transfer my bachelors transcript into Canadian credits so they can use some of my undergrad courses and use it to weave the required high school subjects needed to be qualified for met tech trade. The required subjects are Grade 11 Academic Math and Grade 11 Physics or Chemistry. In my undergrad I did 4 classes of chemistry, two classes of physics, and two classes of mathematics. 
It took me about 4 months to get the basic assessment of my undergraduate diploma credits from IQAS, which I have forwarded to recruiting. It’s been 3 weeks now and I wonder how long it would take for my file to have a final ok. 
I have been through all the stapes, I have passed the exams, medicals, background checks and before this credit transfer situation happened, I had received the email from Intake management saying I had been accepted.


----------



## acn (23 Feb 2016)

Hello, I'm glad to have found this forum. I got some of my questions answered just going trough.
Here is my situation. I picked medical and meteorological technician trades. I could not produce my high school transcripts b/c I completed my high school in my home country 28 years ago and it was just not possible for me to get back to my high school to have the copies of my transcripts. Nevertheless, I had produced my university degrees, bachelor and Master degree in plant science. I obtained my bachelors in my home country and my master from the U of S in Canada. I was then told they could not use my master degree transcript from Canada, because it did not include the required prerequisite courses. They asked me to transfer my bachelor’s transcript into Canadian credits so they can use some of my undergrad courses to weave the required high school subjects needed to be qualified for met tech and med tech trades. The required subjects are Grade 11 Academic Math and Grade 11 Physics or Chemistry and biology. In my undergrad I did 4 classes of chemistry, two classes of physics, and two classes of mathematics and many biology. 
It took me about 4 months to get the basic assessment of my undergraduate diploma credits from IQAS, which I have forwarded to recruiting. 
It’s been 3 weeks now and I wonder how long it would take for my file to have a final ok. 
I have been through all the stapes of the recruiting process. I have passed the written exams, medicals, background checks and before this credit transfer situation happened, I had received the email from Intake management saying I had been accepted.    
Also, has anybody on the forum been through a similar situation? And how did it go?
Thanks in advance for clarifications and comments.


----------



## da1root (23 Feb 2016)

Good Day,

If you're asking for other peoples input ("Also, has anybody on the forum been through a similar situation? And how did it go?") you should not post in the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" forum, try other forums in "The Recruiting Office". Responses in this particular forum are limited to forum staff and those of us who work in Recruiting.

Also please avoid posting duplicate posts in several forums.

If you have specific Recruiting Questions about entry plans or the process please don't hesitate to ask, but please note that we cannot give you specific information about your file; you would need to speak with your File Manager.

Enjoy the site,
Sgt Laen


----------



## Loachman (23 Feb 2016)

Sergeant Laen is speedy tonight, but I am going to leave the post that I was typing for emphasis:



			
				acn said:
			
		

> Also, has anybody on the forum been through a similar situation? And how did it go?



Welcome to Army.ca

Nobody other than applicants, Recruiters, and DS (Directing Staff = Moderators) can post in this Forum, so do not expect much of an answer from the membership-at-large. Such posts, with the odd exception, are removed.

Secondly, you made two almost-identical posts in two different threads. This is not normally acceptable in accordance with the Site Guidelines, which you should have read as part of the Registration Process, as it is considered spamming. Unless another member of the DS has already deleted your other one, I shall let both stand, however, due to the above-mentioned restriction on responding in this Forum.


----------



## Loachman (23 Feb 2016)

Welcome to Army.ca

You made two almost-identical posts in two different threads. This is not normally acceptable in accordance with the Site Guidelines, which you should have read as part of the Registration Process, as it is considered spamming. 

I shall let both stand, however, due to the restriction on responding in the Ask a CAF Recruiter Forum.


----------



## DAA (24 Feb 2016)

I'm thinking it would have been a whole lot easier for your file to just be processed for an Education Waiver?

Nevertheless, the review process shouldn't take long, maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Feb 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Welcome to Army.ca
> 
> You made two almost-identical posts in two different threads. This is not normally acceptable in accordance with the Site Guidelines, which you should have read as part of the Registration Process, as it is considered spamming.
> 
> I shall let both stand, however, due to the restriction on responding in the Ask a CAF Recruiter Forum.



And he went here today

https://army.ca/forums/threads/107882/post-1420007.html#msg1420007


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2016)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> And he went here today
> 
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/107882/post-1420007.html#msg1420007



After getting an answer here...  :facepalm:


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Feb 2016)

Some people's kids.


----------

